# Which fluids do you recommend?



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a diesel IH784 which I have always used a Mobil saw 30 blend. Was in the Napa store and an older farmer told me that I should be using a shell 15w 40 blend. This then Went on to cover which Hy-Tran fluid and front axle gear oil to use. My tractor is now 32 years old and have gone by what the manual suggests so there probably are better products then there was when the manual was written. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks from Mike in PEI Canada.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sae 30 not saw 30 darn spell checker.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been using Hy-tran Ultra in my Case but I can't get it any more. They now sell Hy-Tran Ultraction. Supposed to be better. 
The Case people seem to push that No.1 oil which is available in SAE viscosity grades 10W, 10W30, 30, 15W40, and 20W50.

I've been using Shell Rotella 15W40 in my engine.

What are you others using?


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pogobill the Rotella 15w40 is exactly what the other gent at Napa suggested. That's what I'm going to get. I still have 2 hy-tran ultra in my shop to use up but I guess if it no longer is available I'll be buying the Ultraaction as well next season. My front axle gear oil I use is castrol HYPOY C sae 80w-90. What gear oil are you using? Thanks for the quick and helpful response. Mike from PEI


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, I'm using the Hy-tran Ultaction in the front diff.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, I've been using the Rotella because that's what we used in our heavy equipment at work, so I was familiar with it. The main reason is that I live in a very small community, and I like to support local business around here, and I can get that oil at the local auto place.
I've done a little research and although a lot of manufacturers say that their oil is recommended for certain applications, you need to find out who recommended them!! In my old 8N tractors for instance, the TSC hydraulic oil is recommended, but I couldn't bring myself to buying it. I found that the specs for the Coop *T*rans *H*ydraulic *F*luid was the best I could get around here, and it works great and there is no chatter in the hydraulics.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

I didn't realize you could use hy-tran in the front differential. I use to use 90ep gear oil. I can see I am going to have to do a little research on my own as I always had done as the manual suggested. 8n was my first tractor. I thought it was big back then and I sure had fun with it. I appreciate all your help and advice pogo bill and I will do some more research. Always learning. Thanks again Mike


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I may know why I use gear oil in the front Pogobill. It's listed in the lube table under 4wheel drive. Is your tractor a 2 or 4 wheel drive? Just trying to see why mine is different to yours. Thanks again Mike


----------

